Ask HN: Any introduction to programming course that can be done without internet - elkali
======
pr07ecH70r
Well, back in the day, once I spent my whole ink-printer cartridge printing a
900 pages of C++ book... priceless experience! I was taking 50 sheets a day to
read while commuting to school, during some boring classes, even in the
bathroom. But most of the times back then were w/o internet anyway.

